# .22 WMR for Yotes



## Kzoo-Sniper (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a .22 wmr handed down to me its a bolt action marlin in real good shape. I want to put a scope on it and use it for yote and fox. The bullets I looked at were cci tnt jacketed hollow points 30 grain, they shoot at 2200 fps and have about 322 pounds of energy, or theres 40 grain with 1950 fps with 324 pounds of energy. I think its enough gun to use but I was wondering what some of you gun experts think. I would like to just go buy a .243 or something but dont have the money, so Ive been using my 30.06 which is over kill. Give me some feed back please.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 22 mag is just enough if shots are kept say within 100 yards or so. Even that can be pushing it though. Most people use them only at night when centerfires are illegal and the ranges are pretty close. They can get it done though! I would stick with the 40 grain bullets or heavier though...you want the weight to aid in penetration. Those light 30 gr and similar loads are fast but might not penetrate well on a coyote. They are hell on everything else though!
Those Marlins are typically pretty accurate, have fun with it!


----------



## Kzoo-Sniper (Nov 11, 2005)

I think Ill go with the 40 grain JHP, however I see they make a 45 or 50 too. But the speed slows way down.

Thanks


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I to have the Marlin 22 mag. Mine is the 882SSV. Stainless steel varmit barrel topped with just a 4 power scope. 

Just one great shooting rifle and one that I wouldn't hesitate to use on a yote up to 100 yards...........

Mine loves the CCI-maxi mags although not sure if I would use that particular round for a yote.........it's hell on red squirrels though.:yikes:


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

40 gr JHPs are fine, for accuracy and a bit more velocity check out the Remington 33 gr polymer tipped. They are pricier but incredibly accurate in my Ruger 77/22.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I have a .22 Mag in a Savage/Anschutz and I killed a ton of critters with it. 
But be careful with the .22 Mag on bigger animals like coyotes.
You can certainly kill them with a .22 Mag, it's a popular varmit round. But don't be suprised if you make a perfect body shot on a yote and it runs off a ways.

We have endless raccoon damage at our bird feeders and I've shot some pretty big ***** with the .22 Mag. Many went nowhere, some took off and even climbed a tree before tumbling out.

If you have snow and a yote runs off a ways, you'll find him. But if no snow and in a grassy field, a coyote doesn't have to go far, with no visible blood, to get lost in some high weeds.


----------



## Kzoo-Sniper (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks for the info I feel better now about getting it zeroed in. I just have to go get a scope for it and mount it here in the next few days. Ive been seeing a red fox behing my house once in a while running the fence rows, so Ill try and and get him here soon, just did not want to use my 30.06 and wreck the fur.

Mike


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I have a straight 6x Leupold on mine and I love it.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I bought a 3-9x40 BSA for $50 at Gander that I put on my .17HMR Savage. It works fine and at lower power with that 40mm lens it collects plenty of light. That being said I don't use the .17 for yotes.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Pinefarm said:


> But be careful with the .22 Mag on bigger animals like coyotes.
> You can certainly kill them with a .22 Mag, it's a popular varmit round. But don't be suprised if you make a perfect body shot on a yote and it runs off a ways.


 Personally I think if you aren't going head shots, they're unreliable using JHP's. We called in a 35 lb yote and one of my hunting partners shot it at about 30 yards in the chest with a JHP. It went down but was not dead and he put two more in point blank and it was still alive looking around. I actually felt bad that it wasn't a quick, clean kill. I had a 17 HMR with VMAX's and the violent fragmenting of them seemed to do the trick that close, but after that my partner said he's done with the 22 WMR and sticking to his 222 and Im sticking to my 204 and 223 after that. They can be tough...that's for sure.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

there is a article in the feb woods and waters on hunting yotes with the 22mag. sounds good if you keepem inside 100 yds. i have a marlin 883ss. it really likes all forms of cci's, does not like the winchesters at all!!!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

M1, I agree 100%. Use the .22 Mag if that's all you have, but a .22 centerfire is clearly the way to go.


----------



## Kzoo-Sniper (Nov 11, 2005)

Im headed to gander today to get shells and a scope they have a clearance right now. If i shoot one next week Ill post it.

mike


----------

